# Firefox 3 su kde e' ancora + brutto

## flocchini

un problema mi attanaglia su ff3 appena installato: qualche geniaccio ha pensato bene di delegare alle gtk lo styling di alcuni elementi delle pagine (bottoni, checkbox) senza apparentemente dare modo di escludere la cosa. Inutile dire che se su gnome puo' essere anche simpatico (non ho gnome e quindi azzardo), su kde con le qt la cosa e' a dir poco orribile grazie all'approssimativo lavoro svolto da gtk-engines-qt (e cara grazia che almeno c'e' questo...)

un esempio dello scempio:

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5674/ffmerda1cu5.jpg

ora, vi chiedo, esiste un modo per far si' che come nel buon vecchio ff2 le gtk si limitino a disegnare il tema del browser senza infierire sulle pagine? Per ora google non ha saputo dirmi nulla.

Certo che un bel port in qt sarebbe una cosa a dir poco fantastica   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lordalbert

Io sono giusto passato ora ad Opera 9.5 .... molto più veloce di firefox3, in qt, ed è migliorato molto!

Oppure c'è Arora, qt+webkit... anche se è ancora in fase di sviluppo (io l'ho provato e devo dire che è cmq stabile...)

----------

## Kernel78

Premetto che non sono una fan delle gtk e al momento non ritengo di dover fare un intervento ufficiale ma ...

pur capendo il tuo disappunto mi chiedo se fosse possibile scrivere il tuo post in modo che risultasse meno "astioso" ?

In genere termini come: schifo e orribile e espressioni come: "grazie all'approssimativo lavoro" e "cara grazia che almeno c'e' questo" corrono il rischio di sembrare attacchi diretti verso il lavoro e i gusti altrui.

Fai magari un pensierino se sia possibile ammorbidire i toni prima che qualcuno si offenda  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

[OT ]

```
USE="-offensive" emerge flocchini
```

[/OT]

----------

## flocchini

in effetti avete ragione, scusate, ma dopo due ora a sbattere la testa su questa stupidaggine ero abbastanza irritato  :Smile: 

pero' purtroppo il fatto che gtk-qt-engine faccia un lavoro approssimativo e' la verita', soprattutto con ff (in realta' con xchat va benissimo)... e' un peccato che un progetto della portata di ff si perda in un dettaglio come questo

quanto al cercare alternative a ffox grazie ma per ora non se ne parla, sono drogato di estensioni e totalmente assuefatto a tutto il resto, nonostante mi irriti l'incongruenza estetica sono ben lungi dall'abbandonarlo   :Wink: 

PS ho ammorbidito almeno il titolo :p

----------

## federico

e come si vede senza il tuo magheggio?

----------

## flocchini

senza il magheggio delle gtk-engines-qt si vede con il tema di default gtk, ossia grigio orribile (ma almeno leggo perche' le scritte/bottoni sono colorati in maniera + leggibile e x ora sono costretto cosi')

io posso anche intervenire su quello che crea il gtk-engines-qt (che di fatto e' solo un gtkrc coerente alle impostazioni kde, mica chissacosa) , ma il fatto di non far renderizzare bottoni e menu con lo stile gtk dipende esclusivamente da firefox   :Sad:   Possibile che non sia disattivabile?

----------

## federico

i miei, sotto gtk, sono belli... sei sicuro che si tratti di gtk? quelli che hai tu nella foto sembrano qt, posso vedere la foto senza il magheggio cosi' per capire se appaiono identici ai miei ?

fede

----------

## flocchini

ecco qua

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/7720/ffm2fj5.jpg

di default, senza applicare ne' colori ne' temi kde. Quei bottoni e menu sono in gtk style default giusto?. Con ff2 erano intanto "all'interno" e non "sporgenti" e poi erano bianco e neri coerenti con il resto della pagina (e con il resto del menu qdo lo apri, peraltro)

----------

## federico

nel mio sono molto diversi, quello mi pare piu' qt che gtk come stile, comunque nn appena posso posto come lo vedo io

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Io ho notato che firefox3 fa fatica a gestire molti stili QT.

Per quanto mi riguarda, il mio stile (Domino) causa l'inutilizzabilità dei checkbox di qualsiasi form web e in generale problemi a renderizzare qualsiasi controllo.

E' bastato, nel controllo GTK/Qt, impostare lo stile Raleigh, e si mette tutto a posto.

Questo me lo fa con Domino e con altri 3 o 4 stili ... non potrebbe essere colpa degli stili ... e firefox essere semplicemente meno tollerante del precedente?

----------

## flocchini

anche io uso domino, la versione nera (kore). impostando raleigh la situazione migliora, nel senso che almeno il testo sulle etichette e sui bottoni e' bianco e non nero, pero' i dropdown menu finche' non li clicco sono neri. Ma sbaglio o anche tu hai notato che ora i controlli sono in gtk al posto che con lo stile di default delle pagine? no perche' qui e altrove sto passando per matto  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Guarda ... ff3 ha preso tutto il mio tema domino/flatKnifty ... ma ho quasi l'impressione che le scrollbar e i controlli siano gtk ... solo che probabilmente sono semplicemente "raleigh" (che non conoscevo prima d'ora ... quindi posso solo supporre che sia un tema qt che richiama gtk).

Certo che dei "cosi" gtk in un contesto Qt sono uno schifo™ ... almeno qaunto lo sarebbero dei "cosi" Qt in un contesto gtk ... he he he ... non è un problema di moderazione, ma di integrazione stilistica.

----------

## flocchini

il discorso e' che prima ff aveva un comportamento diverso, e non ci piove direi. Non mi capacito di come alla luce dei gia' esistenti problemi di integrazione possano non aver lasciato la possibilita' di tornare al precedente rendering dei controlli.

----------

## Kernel78

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> il discorso e' che prima ff aveva un comportamento diverso, e non ci piove direi. Non mi capacito di come alla luce dei gia' esistenti problemi di integrazione possano non aver lasciato la possibilita' di tornare al precedente rendering dei controlli.

 

Apri un bug ... una delle cose che sbandierano è la maggior integrazione con il desktop in uso ma se in realtà trovi che sia diminuita rispetto alla vecchia versione segnalalo ...

----------

## flocchini

lo faro' di certo, il fatto e' che prima di rompere le palle ai dev e farmi dare del pirla preferisco rompere un po' in giro sui forum x vedere se davvero non esiste un'opzione per farlo  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *federico wrote:*   

> sei sicuro che si tratti di gtk? quelli che hai tu nella foto sembrano qt

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

non sono ne gtk ne qt, è openmotif.

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   sei sicuro che si tratti di gtk? quelli che hai tu nella foto sembrano qt 
> 
> non sono ne gtk ne qt, è openmotif.

 

un'ovazione per il nostro mod Occhidilince !!!

Io non riesco a distinguere le gtk dalle qt, vado con kde per le funzionalità non per l'estetica  :Laughing: 

Ok, adesso mi modero e mi faccio un kazziatone in mp per l'oltraggioso OT  :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non sono ne gtk ne qt, è openmotif.

 

bene (e bravo)... quindi?  :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> bene (e bravo)... quindi? 

 

quindi niente, era solo una precisazione e ora sai il perchè i tweaks su gtk-engines-qt non hanno sortito nessun effetto.

p.s.: ho testato FFx3 senza gtk+ installate nel sistema e vedo i form html normalmente e non come quelli nei tuoi screenshots; uso kde3 e il tema plastik (quello di default per intenderci), quindi (IMHO) i tuoi problemi non sono da imputare a FFx in sè, ma al tema kde che stai usando che implementa gli stili Qt in modo errato (come già suggerito da @Kind_of_blue).

----------

## riquito

certo che postare screenshot con filename "firefox merda" , imputare problemi ai dev di firefox e gtk+ e non alla temizzazione del proprio sistema, sputando nel piatto in cui si mangia perché "mi piacciono le estensioni e non ho intenzione di cambiare browser" rendono il post lievemente pro flame ...

----------

## Kernel78

 *riquito wrote:*   

> certo che postare screenshot con filename "firefox merda" , imputare problemi ai dev di firefox e gtk+ e non alla temizzazione del proprio sistema, sputando nel piatto in cui si mangia perché "mi piacciono le estensioni e non ho intenzione di cambiare browser" rendono il post lievemente pro flame ...

 

Infatti ho fatto un intervento chiedendogli di modificare il titolo del post e ammorbidire i toni, cerchiamo di non riaccenderli  :Wink:  , grazie.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

@riquito

le possibilità che il post diventasse un flame (che comunque non è successo perché le persone si sono concentrate sul problema invece che sulla benzina) ... si erano spente una settimana fa ... che bisogno c'è di cominciare a sindacare il 28 Giugno?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *riquito wrote:*   ... ...

  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> ...

   :Shocked:  @mod: si vede che ti danno retta...  :Laughing:  (tanto per cambiare non ho potuto resistere, quindi mi cospargo il capo di cenere per l'ennesima volta e vado ad inchiodare i legni come sempre)

----------

## Kernel78

@Kind_of_blue

apprezzo l'intento ma non le modalità, se nessun mod avesse detto niente sarebbe stato un conto ma tu ha scritto più di mezz'ora dopo il mio intervento senza apportare nulla di nuovo ...

@djinnZ

sai che se ci mandiamo messaggi privati so stare allo scherzo ma questi eccessivi OT in diversi thread per sghignazzare sul mio operato di moderatore stanno travalicando il buon senso.

Detto questo da qui in avanti il prossimo post in cui si fa riferimento a tentati, presunti o possibili flame o si fanno interventi completamente OT causerà la chiusura della discussione.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @Kind_of_blue
> 
> apprezzo l'intento ma non le modalità, se nessun mod avesse detto niente sarebbe stato un conto ma tu ha scritto più di mezz'ora dopo il mio intervento senza apportare nulla di nuovo ...
> 
> @djinnZ
> ...

 

hai perfettamene ragione ... ma hem ... quando ho postato il tuo intervento non c'era

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @djinnZ
> 
> sai che se ci mandiamo messaggi privati so stare allo scherzo ma questi eccessivi OT in diversi thread per sghignazzare sul mio operato di moderatore

 le scuse le faccio pubblicamente, non era mia intenzione ma solo evitare di dire direttamente: vedete che quello kernel era un richiamo non un invito a scannarvi.

----------

## Scen

Ok, sarebbe per KDE4, ma anche su KDE3 rende l'integrazione di FF3 più decente  :Razz: 

KDE 4 Oxygen Theme maintaining Firefox 3 identity 

----------

## flocchini

gia' provato, resta una schifezza... continuo ad avere i bottoni neri con le scritte nere

tristezza e mestizia  :Sad: 

----------

